# Creation Pcut CT 630 or Silhouette Cameo?



## Fresh White Tee (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi guys, I am a complete beginner with cutting vinyl to press onto T shirts, so I am unsure of which cutter to purchase. Both are similar prices, and I understand the Cameo can only cut 12x12 which is A4 size right? 

But I'm also aware that the Cameo is easy to set up. And can it cut t shirt flock as well as vinyl? 

I am hoping to buy either one within the next few days, but as a complete beginner I don't know where to start. 

Thanks


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Cameo will cut 12" x 10' without a mat & will cut flock


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

Hi,
the p-cut plotter cutter has 4mb of memory so it can do complex jobs 1-3metres perfectly, and it works very well with signcut pro / flexisign starter/pro , it very reliable on eBay you get RTB warranty and full support with your plotter, and also there 28inch so it will last you until you want a bigger size plotter as the camo is only small, and p cut will allow you to be more flexible with your designs and do jobs a lot easier with out fitting all the designs into a small A4 sheet, which can get annoying.


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

Both cutters are good, i would say the cto630 would over the silhouette cameo.

You can cut direct from coral draw and AI

The cutter works very well with signcutpro/sign blazer/flexi 10/art cut.

You can also cut flock with the cto with out any trouble + if you brought the upgraded model of the creation range called cs630 you can even cut reflective vinyl + the cutters can cut small + complex jobs and a reasonable speed. You can get the optical eye functions on the cutters witch can be used very easy with most software. Not to say its 28inch cutter but 24inch cut + you can buy a stand the help with complex and long jobs witch helps with tracking.


----------



## Fresh White Tee (Sep 4, 2011)

I ended up getting the Cameo in the end. It does exactly everything I need it for, and it has taken me a few cases of trial and error to get everything right, but i'm there in the end (hopefully!)

I'd currently give it 7/10, and of course in the future with the knowledge I have gained from this little machine, I'd be looking into getting a bigger cutter possibly.


----------

